# FS Dexter cross cow and calf



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

Cow is two years old and recently had her first calf. Cow is half Dexter, quarter Highland, quarter Holstein. Bred to same combination bull but with different parents (one common grandparent). $1500 for cow/calf pair. Central Wisconsin.


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

Cow has been bred back, so this is now a three for the price of one special.


----------

